# SWAYZEE's Improved Mason Jar help



## flasherr (Nov 7, 2004)

I know nothing of old jars but took a gamble on this one. It is a Swayzee's improved mason jar .  
 I hope yall can give me some help on this. Im thinking of running it online if it is a descent jar. Here in my area no real interest or variety of jars as in other places.
 thanks for your help Brian


----------



## flasherr (Nov 7, 2004)

2


----------



## Fruit Jars (Nov 7, 2004)

The Swayzee Improved Mason in light green books for $8-10.


----------



## Humabdos (Dec 7, 2004)

One like it just sold on Ebay for $26. You never know about Ebay or who will be bidding! 
 Glen


----------



## idigjars (Dec 25, 2004)

Your jar looks like a little different color of green


----------

